# HELP weedeater fuel lines



## frank123 (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone i have a RYAN weed trimmer MODEL #265-1, Last fall the gas line was leaking so i took all off to replace but didnt get to it and now i dont remember where they went.There was two from the tank with filters,theres an inlet and outlet on the primer, and theres an inlet and outlet on the carb one on top and one on the bottom. PLEASE HELP THE WEEDS ARE GETTING OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Attached are a couple of pictures that should help


----------



## Ehammond (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Hankster,

That's EXACTLY what I needed!!!! I've tried every way but that one.


----------



## rassqs (Jun 6, 2007)

*Ryan weed trimmer model 265*

Hi,
I inherited a Ryan weed trimmer Model 265 minus the manual. Can anyone tell me the gas oil mix? Thanks.
rassqs


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

32:1 should work fine.


----------



## decaturdon (Jun 18, 2007)

*weed eater fuel line route*

hey,

i've got a IDC 580 Supreme, the fuel lines dry rotted. i have no clue as far as the fuel line route. i looked at the pics on a similar post, but doesn't look similar to mine, any help?

thanks,
don


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

decatron, so as not to intrude on this thread.
Start your own thread and if someone will tell me where to post pictures I will give you pictures of IDC 580 Supreme fuel lines. Have a good one. Geo
There are the pictures. G
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/Picture001.jpg
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/Picture002.jpg


I used Stihl fuel line which is 6mm rather than 5mm that way I got a seal without using the little fittings on the original.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can post pictures in the Photo Album here. Link at the top of any page or click "My Gallery" under your name.


----------



## slrac1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

*please help*

i see how the lines are attached but my carb only has one fuel line connection on the bottom


----------



## pweddell16120 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been running into the same problem (IDC 580 supreme) but the fuel lines inside the carb housing also disintegrated... anybody got pics of that routing?


----------



## tamiknz (Jun 26, 2010)

we have a ryobi 410 cultivator two line fuel system , replaced the lines now forgot how they hook up again , anyone have a pic or any help ?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's the setup for what I call the 'Ryobi Design', i.e., the sparkplug is on the bottom, the carb is really upside down:

1) connect the top of carb hose to the short primer bulb stem. 
2) The bottom carb hose to the fuel line that has the filter on it inside the tank. 
3) Finally, connect the remaining fuel line that comes out of the fuel tank to the center or the longer stem of the primer bulb.

the real experts will correct me if i'm wrong.
hth


----------



## kstockbridge (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you I will try that.


----------

